# implantation sickness!?



## filipenko32

Hi ladies, wondering if you help me with this as I have never had sickness at 6 and 7 dpo before. It probabaly lasted about 12 hours. Is this normal if this cycle ends in a bfp? Thanks! :flower:


----------



## MrsMystery

So, I read and read and read online that we can never really know for sure if/when implantation occurs. BUT...looking back, I think I might have experienced implantation sickness.

I have a very typical cycle, 27-28 days, OV between day 12-14. According to my due date calculator, conception occured on Sept 6 (OV on Sept 3). I felt very flu-ish, with chills, very upset stomach, nausea etc., for 4 days immediately following that date. (I recall it clearly as I was on vacation at the time and being sick was really putting a damper on my awesome holiday!)

I got my BFP on Sept 22, as I was 4 days late - and AF is NEVER late for me.

Take from this what you will...I'd like to give you hope, but do keep in mind that everyone is different!

BABY DUST TO YOU!! :D


----------



## JennyJen

I definitely had implantation sickness. About 5 or 6 days after conception I woke up throwing up, super exhausted & feeling totally out of it all day. I thought I had just caught a 24 hour flu but a week later tested and had my BFP!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ladies, sound promising and I do feel completely out of it! x


----------



## MissTanya

I had an awful 7 days around time of conception....

Really bad indigestion which I have never suffered from, really queasy as if I was on the verge of a very upset tummy, bloating, peeing lots and lower back pain. I even went to the dr about it (who dismissed it and told me to get gaviscon! lol)

Looking back I am sure it was related to conception...at 3.30am on the 7th day I was curled up on my knees for an hour on my bed, indigestion so bad and right on the verge of throwing up. It then it completely and totally disappeared and I had nothing else for the following week except the back pain continued (which is normal before a period for me anyway). 

My periods were a few days late and I just worked up the nerve to test this morning and got my POSITIVE!!

Took 6 months to conceive this time, the only other month i felt really queasy like that was my first month of trying and I was so convinced I was pregnant...but turned out I wasn't. 

Good luck, fingers crossed for u!


----------



## MrsMystery

Oh I forgot to include the indigestion! I had the wickedest heartburn for a full day and evening...we went to the Cheesecake Factory for dinner and I was disgusted by the wine (I'm totally a LUSH!) and only wanted MILK. Weeeird!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks! This is exactly what i am getting!!! The lower bakc pain is more like an ache related to the heavy feeling in my abdoment. But now everything has disappeared this evening apart from this:- Did you ever feel irritable and completely out of it - these are the worst feeling symptoms for me expecially this out of it feeling almost like I don't know where to put myself, think I would rather have the sickness! :flower:



MissTanya said:


> I had an awful 7 days around time of conception....
> 
> Really bad indigestion which I have never suffered from, really queasy as if I was on the verge of a very upset tummy, bloating, peeing lots and lower back pain. I even went to the dr about it (who dismissed it and told me to get gaviscon! lol)
> 
> Looking back I am sure it was related to conception...at 3.30am on the 7th day I was curled up on my knees for an hour on my bed, indigestion so bad and right on the verge of throwing up. It then it completely and totally disappeared and I had nothing else for the following week except the back pain continued (which is normal before a period for me anyway).
> 
> My periods were a few days late and I just worked up the nerve to test this morning and got my POSITIVE!!
> 
> Took 6 months to conceive this time, the only other month i felt really queasy like that was my first month of trying and I was so convinced I was pregnant...but turned out I wasn't.
> 
> Good luck, fingers crossed for u!


----------



## MissTanya

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks! This is exactly what i am getting!!! The lower bakc pain is more like an ache related to the heavy feeling in my abdoment. But now everything has disappeared this evening apart from this:- Did you ever feel irritable and completely out of it - these are the worst feeling symptoms for me expecially this out of it feeling almost like I don't know where to put myself, think I would rather have the sickness! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> MissTanya said:
> 
> 
> I had an awful 7 days around time of conception....
> 
> Really bad indigestion which I have never suffered from, really queasy as if I was on the verge of a very upset tummy, bloating, peeing lots and lower back pain. I even went to the dr about it (who dismissed it and told me to get gaviscon! lol)
> 
> Looking back I am sure it was related to conception...at 3.30am on the 7th day I was curled up on my knees for an hour on my bed, indigestion so bad and right on the verge of throwing up. It then it completely and totally disappeared and I had nothing else for the following week except the back pain continued (which is normal before a period for me anyway).
> 
> My periods were a few days late and I just worked up the nerve to test this morning and got my POSITIVE!!
> 
> Took 6 months to conceive this time, the only other month i felt really queasy like that was my first month of trying and I was so convinced I was pregnant...but turned out I wasn't.
> 
> Good luck, fingers crossed for u!Click to expand...

Lol. Irritable yes! Hubby and I bickered like two old grumpy men!! Feeling out of it...no did experience that. lol


----------



## mummy3ds

OMG Im so glad I googled and found this thread, I am currently in the dreaded TWW AF is due tomorrow, Sun and Mon this week (which would be about 9-10DPO and when implantation could have occured according to an online calculator )I was sick both days. Up till yesterday I have had lots of pg symptoms, head aches sore bbs etc but in the last 2 days I have been feeling better still got cramping in my lower tummy and sore bbs but I feel fab :) I have no AF symptoms so am feeling positive that I maybe pg.
If your posts are anything to go by, I have my fingers firmly crossed :) THANK YOU FAB POST XXXX


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck mummy3ds keep us updated! I actually got my period that cycle but good luck to you!


----------



## mummy3ds

Morning All,
Tested this morning (AF due today) BFN but the witch isnt here so Ill test again in a few days and let you know xx


----------

